# sincerely grateful for your influence in my life



## okiisandaru

Hi there, 

I hate to be first time poster with a request, but it's difficult to express what I want to say with my limited Japanese vocabulary.

I would like to thank my Japanese sensei (せんせい) in a more personal way for all he has done for me. I feel it is not enough to say どうもありがとうございます I would like to say more, maybe something along the lines of "I am sincerely grateful for your influence in my life", because it is that significant I do not wish to be limited in my expression as I have known him for several years.

I eagerly await responses
Thank you in advance


----------



## 涼宮

What about to say くれぐれも感謝しております。 It sounds much deeper to thank to someone. Literally it says '' I am sincerely grateful'' Let us wait for natives' opinion 

ほなな～


----------



## okiisandaru

涼宮 said:


> What about to say くれぐれも感謝しております。 It sounds much deeper to thank to someone. Literally it says '' I am sincerely grateful'' Let us wait for natives' opinion
> 
> ほなな～



Thank you very much for the suggestion 

It sounds quite appropriate, I hope there is someone else who can comment on this.


----------



## Flaminius

*涼宮*, くれぐれも is usually used in a sentence asking the listener to convey the speaker's words to someone else.  An example is:
ご家族にくれぐれもよろしくお伝えください。
gross: Please convey my warmest regards to your (or someone else's) family.

I happened to translated it into warmest [regards] but くれぐれも is an adverb modifying 伝える.  Literally, it is "Please earnestly [relate my message]."

*BigSandal*,
"I am sincerely grateful for your influence in my life"
If I am to translate this with appropriate cultural protocols, I would say:
先生には人生で大事なことをいくつもおしえていただきました。本当にありがとうございます。


----------



## okiisandaru

Thank you for your valued response, it sounds very appropriate. I can see that you have much experience in Japanese communication. Could I ask, does this translation derive from one particular dilect of Japanese Tokyo/Osaka?


----------



## gotoba

What about 。。。お世話になりました。。。does it work to express feelings of gratitude towards a teacher for the things he has taught you?


----------



## Flaminius

okiisandaru said:


> Could I ask, does this translation derive from one particular dilect of Japanese Tokyo/Osaka?


The language variety I used is the written standard Japanese.  In fact, all answers given here by any Japanese posters are in the written standard language unless specifically mentioned otherwise.


----------



## gotoba

gotoba said:


> What about 。。。お世話になりました。。。does it work to express feelings of gratitude towards a teacher for the things he has taught you?



そのほかに「心からお礼を言います」があるでしょう。　「お礼の申しよう」もあります。


----------



## Flaminius

gotoba said:


> そのほかに「心からお礼を言います」があるでしょう。


I prefer 申し上げます to 言います in addressing a teacher.

お礼の申しよう is not a grammatical Japanese sentence.


----------



## gotoba

Flaminius said:


> I prefer 申し上げます to 言います in addressing a teacher.
> 
> *お礼の申しよう is not a grammatical Japanese sentence*.



Is that so? I copied it directly from jisho.org, but it indeed looks weird, according to that dictionary it means expression of gratitude.


----------



## Flaminius

お礼の申しよう is not a grammatical Japanese sentence.  What is it then, you may ask.  Well, it means "expression of gratitude"; it is NOT a way to express gratitude.

By the way, when you quote something from a reference material, it is expected that you mention the source.  A sure way to do that for quotes from online dictionaries is to place a hyperlink in your post.


----------



## okiisandaru

Flaminius said:


> The language variety I used is the written standard Japanese.  In fact, all answers given here by any Japanese posters are in the written standard language unless specifically mentioned otherwise.



Thank you very much for this translation. I have shown this to another Japanese professor who says:
_I think the expression in Japanese is really good, very polite and formal.
My translation of the expression is:

Sensei, you taught me many important things for my life. I deeply appreciate.
_

For me, to be able to say this in both English and Japanese makes me feel very happy to express my gratitude.

Thank you all!


----------

